# Speakers  "THX certified" ???



## 56561 (Jun 13, 2006)

I want to buy a very good computer speaker . I live in mumbai , previously I heard about a good altec lansing speaker so I went to lamington road to buy it   but they said that product is discontinued . So I am confused . So I am thinking that I need some expert opinion about this . Now one of my friend told me that " for gaming and good music and to experience good movies   u need THX certified speakers " so I am asking how good is those THX certified speakers and whats the speciality of being a THX certified ? and which speaker is THX certified ???     previously I thought I will go for Altech lansing speakers   but now I am confused taht Logitech, creative and AL make very good speakers but which one to choose ???   some say  " creative "  some  say "AL" .


----------



## samrulez (Jun 13, 2006)

A speaker does not have to be THX certified for being good but still.....

Altec Lansing MX5021:
(THX)
2.1 channel
90 watts RMS 

It costs around 9000,but the BASE is amazing  and the treble and base is also very good...I think it has a 6.5" woofer....
Its available in Rashi Peripherals e-mail then altec@rptechindia.com

This is the only THX speaker in its budget.....

Since u have not mentioned ur budget...here are a few others

Creative Mega Works 2.1 ................12000
Logitec z5500 5.1 channel...............27000
Creative gigaworks 5.1...................30000
Logitec z5300 5.1..........................13250

But all these are high-end  speakers and more like 'Home Theater Speakers'


----------



## reddragon (Jun 13, 2006)

will we feel something extra in a THX speaker  ? or  I mean  what is really a THX effect?

whats the advantage?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 13, 2006)

THX is sort of like a stamp of approval given to a set of speakers. It means that they can accurately reproduce sound from a source the way it was meant to be heard.
You can read more here *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/THX


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2006)

Go for Lgt Z5300 set of speakers. They are 5.1 nd soungs gr8 too. But if u have money enough go for Lgt z55005.1 or Creative Gigaworks 770 7.1 for around 35k. Its extremely powerful nd get it if u want some Earth Shattering playback without compromise on quality.


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

well THX certification, introduced by george lucas, is like a stamp which approves of speakers holding up in the toughest of phases, its like it will perform up to the mark in every test phase, so generally speaking an ideal THX certified speaker shud not distort at extreme volumes, shud have excellent S/N ratio so that there's no white noise coming out of speakers when they are quiet and the subwoofer shud not give up at low frequencies and there are numerous other qualities like that where it shud perform well

honestly speaking at ideal testing levels u wont even feel a difference b/w a thx certified and non thx certified speakers....so if u plan to watch a movie or listen to music with normal settings and arnd 50% volume(even this is too much coz most of the times ur family members wont allow u to do this) than even non thx certified speakers(provided they are form a good brand) will do fine....but if u live alone with sound proof windows and doors and u want to rock ur house or plan to be an in-house DJ than u can think of getting THX certified speakers coz they wont dissapoint you at extreme volumes...

there's a thx testing cd which professionals use to test thx speakers...which test the speakers for bass, mid and treble at extreme settings...so if u think ur lucky enough than u can try to find out that cd in market or from ur friends or even sound professionals...

coming back to the choice of the speakers, i'll suggest altec mx-5021 if ur interested in 2.1 or logitech Z-5300 if u want 5.1

ENjoy...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a MX-5021 and it is simply amazing. Now it should cost you below 9k. When I bought it in april 2005, it cost me 10.5k.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2006)

I found the bass a bit too weak in the MX5021. I would recommend the Klipsch GMX 2.1 over the MX5021. I haven't heard the Logitech Z2300 or the Z5300 though so I can't tell.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 14, 2006)

My bro got Altec Lansing MX 5021 for 7900 b4 1 month frm Pune.


----------



## 56561 (Jun 14, 2006)

hows the sound?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 14, 2006)

56561 said:
			
		

> hows the sound?



I have already posted the feedback. It is one of the best 2.1 speakers around, leaving out Bose companion 2.1, which costs Rs.27500 (price from Bose showroom, city center, Kolkata). Plus it is THX certified too. So no questions about sound quality. Buy that and you will not regret.


----------

